# CBE Sights



## onmedic (May 23, 2004)

Does anyone know who retails these in Canada i'm having no luck finding them here


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

I might be wrong but I thought Moosemeat Archery in Blackstock sold CBE.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

If your looking for a cbe target sight i have one...


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Call CBE and they will ship right to your door.


----------



## onmedic (May 23, 2004)

no one retailing in Ontario? when i order out of the US there is so much more fees! i'm hunting in Nebraska for 4 days in April and can pick one up while in the US but really wanted to start shooting it now and use in NE. Gotta be some somewhere in Ontario


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

Call direct or order from Lancaster Archery Supply.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Can't any dealer who carries Scott releases get CBE items?


----------



## onmedic (May 23, 2004)

scott, elite and cbe all one but online looking at those who carry scott or elite or both not listed as having cbe. i might have to just call and see if i can order one and try and save on ups brokerage fees, well see. I just saw some prices, alot more expensive than i was expecting though


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Before you make a commitment to buy the CBE sight, check out Davis sights, they are really nice, well made and reasonably priced.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Call Adam and he will fix you up.They will mail it to you.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Durhampro said:


> Before you make a commitment to buy the CBE sight, check out Davis sights, they are really nice, well made and reasonably priced.


^ ^ This.... Can find The System by Davis on ebay


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

jobrooks in brandon has them


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Maxtor said:


> ^ ^ This.... Can find The System by Davis on ebay


You can also buy from Brian Davis directly - h ttp://www.megavision.net/davis/ (remove the spaces in H TTP)


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

If you are looking for a target sight, have a look at the DS Advantage sights as they are one of the nicest sights made. His fit, finish and quality in his sights is that of a swiss watch. Detlef also has quite a selection of color and color combos available and most times shipping orders are at your door within a couple of days upon payment. Detlef makes them himself out in BC.
Here is a link to his product line on here at AT...http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1707987


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

DS Advantage ....by far the nicest sights I have seen.

...wish I could have one.....


----------



## mprus (Oct 11, 2009)

There are always CBE sights on sale in the regular Classified section...just buy from there and save money while you're at it!


----------



## turkster (Jul 12, 2006)

order direct and if ya have any changes you can talk to them with no suprises when it gets to your door


----------

